# Any R.C. truck hobbyists out there?



## Tndavid (Jan 9, 2017)

As the title states, 1 of my daughters has become interested in this hobby as per me and youtube. Some if these scale trucks are awesome. 4 wheel drive and everything. Just curious if any of my fellow board members have this bug as a hobby. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 10, 2017)

My brother in law had one. He passed, his wife still has it. All I remember was her response when he bought it (4wd & nitro), "You spent two grand on a truck that you can't ride on?"

I've actually got at least one in the garage....found it at the scrap yard and couldn't resist bringing it home. Some day I'll take it back to the scrap yard. I used to say, some day I'll fix it...but now I've just accepted limitations of time.

Personally, I still like planes. I just wish the pragmatist in me would let me have such a silly hobby...until I find a way to make it a financial wash, I won't :-( 

Instead I'm pouring chemicals on scrap metal, reclaiming precious metals that I'll never sell.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 10, 2017)

Send me a picture of it. We may be able to take it off your hands :wink: And yes, my pms are my addiction. Planes and choppers I believe would be very interesting!!


----------



## Lou (Jan 11, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Instead I'm pouring chemicals on scrap metal, reclaiming precious metals that I'll never sell.



At least you are productively helping the environment while also educating yourself.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 15, 2017)

Lou said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead I'm pouring chemicals on scrap metal, reclaiming precious metals that I'll never sell.
> ...



It's true...I'm not much for television. Wish I could kick this ear infection though, shenanigans await.

Hey...



Tndavid said:


> Send me a picture of it. We may be able to take it off your hands :wink: And yes, my pms are my addiction. Planes and choppers I believe would be very interesting!!



If I got rid of it my daughter would probably kill me in my sleep. Do you do 7.2v battery power packs? I actually have a new controller somewhere, all I need are some power packs, which I could make up if I harvested some harbor freight drill batteries or something.

Don't know that I have a charger anymore, but I should be able to find something.

I have this awful habit of buying all the stuff I was never allowed to have as a kid. RC stuff, chemistry set, machine shop....surprised I don't have a garage full of go carts. Give it time I guess.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 15, 2017)

My sentiments exactly Snoman. Nice to be a big kid every now and then. Yea I think that's the voltage. I just ordered my younguns the Vaterra Ascender K5 Blazer. Gonna try the Lipo battery with it I think.


----------

